# Cumbrian Floods Appeal



## barbaramary (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all. I know what a generous bunch you all are. Cockermouth is my home town and has been devastated by the recent floods. It has lost three quarters of its shops, 2 doctor's surgeries but worse of all, which has not really come across on any of the news reports, most of the housing that was by the river was low cost housing or elderly sheltered accommodation ie people who had little anyway. If you would like to help please go to http://www.cumbriafoundation.org/index.htm and type Flood where it asks 'Please pass the following instructions to the charity' . I have ok'd this appeal with Tony.

Thanks in advance for any help
/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you barbaramary 
I watched the news earlier and I wondered if any of Our members were affected   

I will certainly be donating to the appeal, its terrible to see the mess and devastaion a flood causes.

~Dizzi~


----------



## barbaramary (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Dizzi - it really is dreadful.  We're really out on a limb here in West Cumbria and because of the bridge collapses and closures, what was a half mile trip for people into Workington is now a 72 mile round trip. I'm not sure who made my signature red but thanks whoever did it


----------



## hayley1406 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Barbaramary
                    I too am from Cockermouth i live luckily higher up so we were one of the lucky ones who havent had any damage, the town is completely devastating i was on the main street yesterday as my friend has a business down there, and its just so heart breaking to see it all, your link is fantastic and im sure there will be lots of generous people out there willing to help,
hope you weren't affected by the floods 
          Hayley xx


----------

